# Night vision



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok, For a static defensive location (your campsite) night vision is required. If the smoke smell doesn't attract unwanted hungry visitors the fire backlighting your location and your family huddled around the fire will. Because of the cost I believe night vision should be one of your later prep purchases so don't break the bank doing this but still for some of us it should be considered with a large group that can put someone on "over watch" protecting the group after sundown.

Personally I love watching the deer and rabbits at night or just look out the driveway after the driveway announcers go BING at night; I've seen lots of deer (and large dogs) walking through the yard after looking after a detector has chimed.... kinda fun!!!! : ) 

Anyway after reading how easily most NVDs can be damaged from looking even for a second at a bright light I purchased a used Pulsar N550 for my last home. Using a newer technology it works in daylight but is designed for night vision, perfect for early morning hunts or the dropping sun ruining vision in your scope during the last few minutes of legal hunting hours. Instead of a Night Vision tube (generation I, II,, III, IV) which have good battery life but tend to die if pointed at a bright light source (streetlight) the N550 and N750 instead use a digital camera screen which also works during daylight (not very sharp picture compared to your regular camera) and in black and white instead of green like most night vision along with poor battery life. Normal NV devices have 20+ hrs battery life vs. the 2-4 hr battery life the N550 and N 750 have. 
The N550 was pretty cool before it died (about 2 hrs). 

So.... I returned it and got a new N750(very expensive) ( battery life still sucks at three hours with 4 AA rechargeables ) but they say it is between a 2nd and 3rd generation NV tube in clarity and ability to see in the dark. Tons of fun here watching the deer and rabbits coming out most nights, some nights 3-4 deer, some nights 15+ deer and during the fall some nice bucks with great racks. Now during February you can see how they have heavier hair than during the summer months not to mention counting the points on their racks during the fall months. 

Anyway,,,,, since I love watching the wildlife (or potential threats) after the sun goes down can anybody make suggestions for a good durable NV monocular or binolecular night vision device (doesn't have to be gun mountable) just for watching wildlife around the property at night? NV that can be damaged by outside light is ok but the picture needs to be sharp and the price low.... it must use AAA, AA or 1850 rechargeable batteries. I enjoy watching the wildlife around the place at night but the only current way is to hold my N750 when it's mounted to a rifle. The rifle is unloaded but I don't want to be accused of trying to hunt at night not to mention the super low battery life with the N750 which can be a pain in the A__. Sharp picture along with a sub $300 price tag is required so no generation III for me.... just somethihng to sit out on the back porch and watch nature at night with.

The fact that it would also for nighttime property protection is an added bonus.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have tried a German military surplus Zeiss night vision scope. Made its me but I am not impressed with it.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Something to consider is something that is marketed as a toy. You can see out to 50 feet with it in total darkness and it wont brake the bank like real NVG will. The googles and binoculars use the security camera/infra read technology. What I am talking about is the Jakks Pacific EyeClops Night Vision or the Modern Warfare 2 MW2 Night Vision Goggles. Here are some links to eBay listings.

2008 Jakks Pacific Eyeclops Night Vision Infrared Stealth Goggles | eBay

Jakks Pacific Eye Clops Night Vision Goggles Binoculars Stealth Infrared Tested | eBay

Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 MW2 Night Vision Goggles Excellent Condition 9 A | eBay

They work. The only downside with them is that they use IR lights so some one else with night vision will pick you up.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Look for military surplus nvgs. Very long battery life off 2 AAs. Function is excellent, and price is on par


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Video on low cost NV devices. Long video but the guy has some real life experience during a several day blackout in a bad neighborhood and his thoughts on why NV is really needed.






He tests one of MaterialGeneral's suggested NVs in his review.

Currently I'm considering a Bushnell Equinox Z Digital Night Vision Monocular with a 50mm lens. A Gen 1 with a good UV light would work just as well for security purposes and last longer on a battery but I like the higher detail the digital night vision devises offer for watching the wildlife.

Most of us load up on the guns and ammo but half the time it's dark outside allowing a thief to visit in the night raiding your garden and stealing your stored fuel. And for you sniper types think about walking out of your house 1st thing in the morning, sun isn't even up yet, and some guy has you backlighted in the doorway and you can't see him.

NVs and some wireless driveway announcers would go a long way helping you keep what's yours around after the sun goes down. You may be able to see a guy with your flashlight but he can see your flashlight too,,,, and he can use that flashlight like an aiming point before you even see him.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Bump, it's late for me, will watch later. Very interested though.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I am surprised as how well the toy works. I spend most of the day with one eye closed anyway, so depth perception for me is a strangely mute issue. AN PVS 7s have the same system one inlet that is split between two eyes. Takes getting used to but the toys seem along the same lines. If they make a similarly priced head mounted goggle I'll probably pick up a couplease sets. If Shoots lets me that is.


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I am surprised as how well the toy works. I spend most of the day with one eye closed anyway, so depth perception for me is a strangely mute issue. AN PVS 7s have the same system one inlet that is split between two eyes. Takes getting used to but the toys seem along the same lines. If they make a similarly priced head mounted goggle I'll probably pick up a couplease sets. If Shoots lets me that is.


He's making a list; 
SHE'S checking it twice
She'll find him naughty, not nice.
Night vision goggles are staying on the list.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I suspect the prices of all levels of night vision will come down over time. I'd like to find something in the way of a cheap night vision rifle optic, but can't justify the expense of what I have seen to date.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Diver said:


> I suspect the prices of all levels of night vision will come down over time. I'd like to find something in the way of a cheap night vision rifle optic, but can't justify the expense of what I have seen to date.


Since I was 13 browsing Cabellas catalogs the prices of NVGS have not gone down more than 2-300, and that was only as each new generation became available to the public. I'm 29 now...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have the night Owl;
Amazon.com: Night Owl Optics 5-Power NOXM50 Night Vision Monocular: Camera & Photo
They work, didn't break the piggy bank and have an on off switch for the IR illuminator.


----------

